# ::Big Hauling Over the Last Couple Months!::



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 25, 2009)

*These are all the goodies I have acquired over the last 2 months...so no...I did not buy all of this at once...that would make me super broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*I am pretty damn excited about a bunch of this stuff b/c some of them are from older collections & I have wanted them for forever & finally got my hands on them!! God...why am I so addicted to MAC?? Haha...anyway...on to the goods! *





*(clickable pics!)*



 
Blackberry e/s, Bronze e/s, Cork e/s, Haux e/s, Quarry e/s



 
Cantaloupe blush (OMG...the most perfect peach ever!!)



 
Mixing Medium - Eyeliner, Naked Honey Skin Salve (my backup b/c I love it so much!!)




 
Clear Sky Blue Pigment, Cool Pink Pigment, Polished Ivory Pigment




Smooth Merge MSF, Made With Love l/s, Colour Crafted l/s, Morning Glory Lustreglass, Porcelain Pink MSF, Fashion e/s, Style Snob e/s



Sweet Sienna Pigment, Golder's Green Pigment, Shimmertime Pigment, Azreal Blue Pigment (I am most excited about these...they are prob. the prettiest pigments I have ever bought!!!)

*

*
MAC Brushes - 131 (Sorry it is dirty, but it is awesome!), 224, 227, 226 (Love, love, love!)

*

*
Stroke of Lust l/s, Culturebloom l/s (Both are super pretty!)

*

*
Perverted Pearl Quad, Colour Scheme 3 Quad, 4 Beau Quad





Samples - Nightlight Pigment & Sunnydaze Pigment




BE Faux Tan, MAC Saturnal e/s, BE Riches Blush

Thanks for looking!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome haul-I especially love the pigments!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 25, 2009)

Loving this...enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 25, 2009)

Pretty pigments! Enjoy!


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazing!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 25, 2009)

Excellent haul! Where'd you purchase the pigments from?


----------



## nunu (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazing haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

awesome haul!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 25, 2009)

Fantastic haul!! enjoy your goodies


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Excellent haul! Where'd you purchase the pigments from?_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clear Sky Blue Pigment, Cool Pink Pigment, & Polished Ivory Pigment are from the MAC Pro order I placed over the phone & all the other pigments are from different lovely ladies that sold them to me on Specktra!


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 25, 2009)

definitely gonna try cantaloupe blush out!


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 27, 2009)

wow you got some amazing stuff.. love the eyeshadows and pigments


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2009)

enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovin the pigments


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW! I love your haul! I've been eyeing on Sweet Sienna for a while and I do really want that pigment as well as Shimmertime pigment. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 27, 2009)

wow what an amazing haul!  i'm going back and forth over the 131..but i have the 227 and 226!  i love them both!  enjoy all your goodies


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_wow what an amazing haul! i'm going back and forth over the 131..but i have the 227 and 226! i love them both! enjoy all your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say go for it with the 131...I thought it would be pretty much the same as the 188, but I think it really puts color down in a different way.  I feel like the 131 gives you a slightly more concentrated application than the 188, which you may not want for every product, but for highlighting with MSF, it works beautifully!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I love it all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the pics of the 227 brush- I want that one so bad


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 30, 2009)

Great Haul, pretty pigments and I'm dying to go to a pro store and see Cantaloupe blush in person because it looks and sounds yummy!


----------

